# the GRACIE DIET



## spike (Feb 6, 2005)

what are your opinions on this type of food combining. used by the famous maritial arts family the gracies. i know they arnt body builders but why do they sugge

THE GRACIE DIET

TABLE OF FOODS CHEMICALLY COMBINED

GROUP A:
Foods That Combine With Each Other Plus One of Group B:
Almond
Artichoke
Asparagus
Avocado
Beets - red
Brazilian Nuts
Broccoli
Butter
Cabbage
Carrots
Cashews
Cauliflower
Celery
Chicken
Cocoa
Coconut -dried
Corn on the Cob
Crab Meat
Crabs
Cucumber
Eggplant
Eggs - chicken/fish
Endive
Fat in General - oils, etc.             
Fish
French Beans
Garlic
Green Beans
Green Mustard
Green Onions Green Peppers
Hazelnuts
Leeks
Lettuce
Lobster
Meats
Mushrooms
Mussel
Octopus
Olives
Olive Oil
Onion
Oregano
Oysters
Parsley
Peanuts
Peas - fresh
Pumpkin
Radishes
Savoy Cabbage
Sesame
Shellfish                              
Shrimp                                             
Spinach
Squash
Squid
Thistle
Tomatoes - Sweet
Turnip
Walnut 



Group B:
Foods That DO NOT Combine With One Another:
Barley
Breadfruit
Chestnuts
Chick Peas
Corn Flour
Corn - dried
Dried Beans
Dried Peas
Flower of Mandioc
Yams
And all other  starches and flours     Oats
Pearl Barley
Potato
Rice
Rye
Soybean
Sweet Potato
Wheat and Derivatives        
Macaroni
Lentils 




Group C:
Foods That Combine With Each Other Plus One of Group B
If They Aren't Prepared in Fat:
Apple - Delicious
Bananas - dried. baked or cooked   
Cream Cheese
Cheese - fresh, cottage
Persimmons
Plums
Dates
Grapes - Muscatel
Guava
Honey
Jaca Tree Fruit
Melons -honeydew, cantaloupe
                crenshaw, casaba
Watermelon Papaya
Sweet Pears - D'anjour, Comice
Prunes
Coconuts - fresh
Ricotta Cheese
Figs
Raisins
Sugar Cane Syrup
Syrup
Coffee / Decaffeinated
Teas of:
      Leaves / Peals of Oranges
      Lemon Peel
      Black / Herb Tea 




Group D:
Foods That DO NOT Combine With Each Other Or Anything Else:
Apple - acidic
Apricot
Blackberries
Cider
Cherry
Currants
Curdied Milk                                       
Grape - acidic
Grapefruit
Lemon
Loquat
Yogurt Mango 
Peach
Pear - acidic
Plum - acidic
Pineapple
Pomegranate                                 
Orange
Quince
Raspberry
Strawberry
Tangerine
Kefir 




Group E:
Raw Bananas Combine With:

Apples - Delicious
Cheese
Cream - fresh
Figs - fresh
Grapes - Moschatel
Melons - sweet
Watermelon
Sweet Pears - D'anjour, Comice
Prunes- sweet
Persimmon

And all other sweet 
fruits when fresh                                Do Not Combine With:

Avocado
Butter
Dried Fruits
Honey
Olive Oil
Oil and Sugar in General              
Sugar Cane Prunes -
     syrup/ juice
syrups


Oil and fat in general
(all of Group B) 



Group F:
Milk Combines With:

All of Group B
Banana - raw or baked
Saccharin and similar
Cooked Yolk
Milk derivatives except:
   curdied milk
   kefir
   yogurt (and other curdied            
   milk products) Does NOT  combine with:         

All of Group A
Fruits in general
Egg Whites
Meats
Oily Fruits
Olives
Sugar in General
Oils and Fats
Sweets in General 



OBSERVATIONS:
Egg yolk. raw or cooked, fresh coconut, brewers yeast, coffee, and several kinds of 
teas are compatible with any food, for they are considered neutral.

AVOID:
Sweets and canned foods in syrup, pepper, clove, cinnamon, mustard, pickles, vinegar

DON'T EVER EAT:
Pork of any kind.

NOTE:
Bread, to be less fermentable, shall be made out of pure or natural flour and eaten
24 hours after baked.  Then should be eaten as toast or oven warmed.




IMPORTANT:
In order to avoid a chemical conflict, it is ESSENTIAL that meals are
at LEAST 4 and a half hours apart.  DO NOT ANYTHING BETWEEN MEALS.



Group A
Cooked Food:

It is best to make your own food at home until you become familiar with these
eating habits.  This way, it will become easier to decide what to eat at 
restaurants or fast food places.  Many restaurants use a wide variety of 
condiments, spices and sauces which are not recommended on the "Gracie Diet".
Keep this in mind when ordering.   You want to eat as much basic fresh foods as
possible.  If you are in a situation where you are eating on the run, it is best to go
to the nearest grocery store and get some fresh fruit or vegetables and make a
meal this way or you can get a fish/chicken or meat sandwich, (no condiments).
DRINK WATER.

French fries would not combine with this because potato does not combine with
bread.  Maybe you will want to order 2 or 3 sandwiches because nothing else
combines.  It is ideal to have your cooked meal in the afternoon with a fruit meal
in the evening as it is easier to digest.  This is almost impossible for most of us
to arrange.  Remember that melted cheese is not  the same as fresh cheese.  The
composition changes when melted and it becomes a "fat" and only combines with
cooked foods.  For instance, melted cheese on crackers does not combine with
fruits.  But the same cheese NOT melted can be eaten with fruit.  The milder the
cheese the better.


Group B
ABOUT STARCHES:

No two starches can be eaten at the same sitting.  For example, rice cannot be
eaten with beans.  Beans do not combine with tortillas, potato does not combine
with bread, yet wheat noodles combine with bread because they are derived from
the same starch - wheat.  Remember the nutritious Brans like Rice, Oat and Wheat
bran - would combine well with their proper family.


Group C
SWEET FRUITS:

All sweet fruits combine with each other and one starch and cheese (fresh), see Group C.
Dried fruit of the sweet kind also combine with fresh sweet fruits, (i.e. dried pears/papaya, etc.,
with the exception of banana).  It is fun to experiment with various juice blends.  The calendar of
suggested meal ideas gives some ideas on where to start and what fruit best combines with another.
We use a juicing machine and blender frequently when preparing our meals.  A juicer is used for
such fruits as apples, hard melons, carrots, pineapple and oranges.  You can also
use the juicer for making "ice cream" from frozen fruits or fruit blends.
Suggestions:  peel and freeze bananas, then put through the juicer;  blend melon
juice, pear, dates and cheese - freeze and then put through the juicer is another
idea.  The blender is essential in combining the juices with additional fruit and to
make juice from some fruits such as watermelon and grapes.  (See the Food 
Preparation Instruction Sheet)  When the blender is used to make juices, you then
want to put the mixture through a juice bag (made of thin/strong cotton or nylon)
or use a screen/sieve - to take out the seed particles.  We happen to use the 
juicer/blender a lot because it is quick and extracts maximum amount of juice 
from fruits and vegetables.  By all means, eating foods naturally without juicing
or blending is fine too.  In fact, this is often necessary when eating away from home.



WEIGHT LOSS

If you want to lose weight, it is best to cut out most starches and fats.  You will
not feel like you are starving if you just remember to ear lots of what you have
chosen for that meal.  An example of a weight loss diet would be to have two
meals a day consisting of fruit, and one cooked meal a day of foods from Group A.



GROUP D
ACID FRUITS:

Never mix one kind of acid fruit with another - example; oranges do not combine
with grapefruit.  It is better to eat acid fruits in the morning.   Because you should
not mix other foods with acidic fruits, remember to eat as much as you can in one
sitting.  You can juice many of the fruits or eat them just as they are.  It is
advisable not to eat the pulp of some fruits.  For example, when you sit down to
eat 10-15 oranges, depending on their size, chew the orange or juice it and spit 
out the pulp (which is too hard to digest).  Summer fruits (peaches and plums), can be
eaten completely without discarding the pulp (since the pulp is softer and easier to digest).


DOES MILK DO A BODY GOOD? 

Sorry friends, the dairy industry is not concerned about doing your body good.  The
truth is, the less milk you drink, the better.  Even in nature, the animals only drink
milk during their formative years.  After reaching adulthood, their body simply
does not need milk anymore.  Since many people enjoy drinking milk and may think
it's healthy for them, let me remind you that this is simply not true.  In fact, milk
causes your body to produce too much mucus.  However, if you do drink milk,
remember it only combines with: all group B (breads, cereals), mild cheeses and 
butter/margarine or bananas.

NOTE:  No soft drinks or alcohol should be consumed.
However, if you don't want to stop, at least eat right!!





IMPORTANT REMINDERS

All meals shown on the Breakfast/Lunch/Dinner Calendar (included in this pamphlet)
are complete in that they contain all the groups possible for each meal.  Whenever a 
starch is shown, another can be put in it's place.  For example, rice with fish can be
changed to potato with fish or any other starch you prefer for that meal.

Wait at least 4 and a half hours between meals to be sure all food is digested before
starting another meal.  If you do not feel hungry after 4 and a half hours, that usually 
means your food is still digesting, so it is best not to eat.  Eat as much as you can at
each meal to hold you over until the next one.  Only water can be consumed between meals.

Always peel the skins off any fruits or vegetables.  Many poisonous insecticides are
used.  Stay away from juices found in cans or bottles even if it says that they are
100% natural and have no preservatives.  You can be sure they have been on the shelf
longer than a few days.  Nothing can be compared to the fresh fruit juice you make 
before you sit down to eat.

When eating sweet fruits, remember cheese and crackers are optional and don't have
to be eaten with every fruit meal (especially if you want to lose weight).

When eating cooked foods, there are a few treats you can include to give more variety
such as: raw nuts (pecans, cashew, almonds, walnuts), alfalfa sprouts, avocado and
the different brans (rice, oat, wheat).  Avocado/cashews (or any other high protein
nut), can be considered an adequate substitute for meats, fish and eggs.

Remember, milk only combines with:  starches, butter, cheese or bananas.

Vegetable juices are shown with many cooked meals but this does not mean you
should have it every day.  You can drink carrot juice plain or add other vegetables to a
carrot base, such as celery, cucumber, bell pepper, radish, beet, garlic, etc.. (See Group A)

There are some cheeses on the market considered "fresh".  A few to consider are
cottage cheese, Monterey jack and cream cheese.  Raw milk cheese (found in health 
food stores) are also an option.  The milder the cheese the better.  Stay away from
sharp tasting, spicy or aged cheese.

When buying breads or cereal, you will notice they are made with a variety of
starches.  For example many breads contain more than one starch (i.e. wheat flour,
barley flour, oat bran, corn meal, etc..)  Keep this in mind because it is best to use a 
one starch bread or cereal.  Also many breads/cereals have honey and sugar in them
and this would not combine with cooked food.  Breads with much oil and crackers do
not combine with the fruit category.  Wasa, Cavil, or crackers which have little or no
salt.  Visit your local health food store and read labels.

Do not eat Acidic Fruits (Group D), more than three (3) times a week.

It is wise to stock up on fruits that you will be eating often.  Plan ahead so that when
it is time to eat you will have something that combines.  This way you avoid eating 
just anything in the house.

Do not make your juices and store in the refrigerator to drink later.  It will spoil and
lose vitamins.  Also remember to try and not repeat the same food within a 24 hour period.

NEVER EAT DESSERT!  If you are still hungry after a meal, eat more.  The chemical
reaction of dessert, such as a cookie, ice cream or even a fruit, will cause all kinds of
problems sooner or later.  Learn to like the combinations that are good for your health!

Note:  Nylon juice bags are available for $6.00 each.  
Call the office at (310) 782-1309 or send a check to:
 Gracie Jiu-Jitsu 
 1951 W. Carson St.
Torrance, CA    90501
Please specify how many juice bags you would like.




FOOD PREPARATION INSTRUCTIONS

Apple Juice and Banana
Group E
Peel five apples, cut into slices to fit in the juicer (no  need to take out the seeds).
Add this juice to 3-4 bananas, put into blender and blend.
Add 1oz. cream cheese - optional.

Grape Juice
Group C
Separate 1-2 lbs. of sweet grapes - wash well in hot water (to take off pesticides as
much as possible) fill blender, after blended pass through juice bag

Oranges
Group D
Peel 10-20 oranges and separate into sections to pass through juicer or eat whole
(remember to spit out the pulp)

Watermelon Juice
Group C
Chop up some watermelon (with seeds and all), put into blender, mix then pass
through juice bag.

Pineapple
Group D
Peel and cut pineapple in sections thin enough to go through a juicer or cut pieces, put 
in juice bag, squeeze by hand and drink it.

Cantaloupe Juice
Group C
Cut into pieces lengthwise and put through juicer.  1 cantaloupe makes almost two 8oz. glasses

Milk and Bananas
Group E
3-4 Bananas (or more) blended with milk 

st not to mix certain foods and what if you do . thanks


----------



## spike (Feb 6, 2005)

sorry.  why do they suggest that we shouldnt mix these foods and what if we do thanks


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

i dont understand the diet, but 1. i wouldnt want to copy them because they may be good fighters but not the best conditioned or strong. example look at royce. 2. royce was jsut caught with roids so it couldnt have worked that well


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 19, 2007)

What the hell is the point of this diet, and jesus christ that is needlessly complex.

Calories in, Calories out.  That is all you need to know.  Yes there are optimal combinations of carbs, fats, and proteins that will greatly help progress, and yes certain combinations of types of foods are beneficial at different times of the day.  Regardless, it all boils down to calories in and calories out.

IMO, spend your time reading the stickies and designing a balanced diet that is right for YOU, not following a diet for some martial artist or some bodybuilder or movie-star that most likely has completely different requirements and genetics.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

Remember, milk only combines with: starches, butter, cheese or bananas.
Milk and Bananas
Group E
3-4 Bananas (or more) blended with milk 
lol doesnt that contradict? any wtf is this combining stuff


----------



## StanUk (Jun 19, 2007)

By the beard of Zeus! That is one hell of a complex diet! seems a little bit over complex in my opinion and looks like it would require a hell of a lot of time to ensure your following it strictly! I've gotta agree with danzik on this one.


----------



## sensamilia (Jun 19, 2007)

sounds like more complex version of the 'dont combine meat and starches' diet bs.


----------



## Yanick (Jun 19, 2007)

That is the biggest crock of shit diet i have ever seen. It just randomly puts stupid shit together. Melted cheese becomes fat? Wtf? I'm actually saddened that some people might believe in this kind of thing. There is no science there to back up anything they have claimed, and made some very big and concrete assumptions. They should stick to jui jitsu.


----------



## spike (Jun 21, 2007)

god i posted this 3 years ago. its too complicated for sure . It was devised by decades of studies by Carlos Gracie.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wtf you did post this 3 years ago.  Danny, why the hell are you bringing retarded threads back 15 times a day.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 21, 2007)

lol. i brought back 2


----------



## AKILLY (Jun 22, 2007)

Wtf!


----------

